# See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictures



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, one day recently a well respected breeder (in my opinion) on the East Coast posted a status of the birth of a new doeling with wattles and moonspots. Of course I commented and couldn't wait for pictures along with many others.

I'm partial to wattles - not as fanatical as Laura is - but really wanted a doe with them. So as soon as I saw the picture I was in love!! I commented along with others on her.

So even though she initially was retained she was offered to me to make room. I was so excited! Read the message a couple of times in case I misunderstood. LOL

So now I can announce it because I just processed a deposit on Proctor Hill Farm CH Escapade!! :clap: :leap:

Pedigree:
http://www.proctorhill.com/eillenxchallenger.htm


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Thats great Congrats!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Congrats! Nice pedigree!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

:leap: Whoo Hooo Congrats!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Congrats! Can't wait for pics!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Congrats


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

I..... Hate...... YOU! Lol congrats!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Laura - I was giggling when I typed that. :ROFL:

In addition, we are getting her dam Proctor Hill Farm SV Eillen and one of the bucklings Proctor Hill Farm RC Merlin. I'm picking them up when we go up to MA for ADGA Nationals next month.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Exciting! Congrats on the additional two!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

nice...... :greengrin: ...congrats :thumb:


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Eillen has wattles too! So I will have two does with wattles plus my buck from Buttin' Heads - Bostin.

I am already planning to breed Eillen to Bostin this fall. :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Send me a baby! Lol


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

You will love your goatie from Addie (not that I have ANY from her .... haahhahahaha!!!) You better hope that she is gone by 20 July when I get to Addie's house, or I might just have to put her in my bag and bring her back to my farm!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

:stars: congrats~~!! :wahoo: love love love waddles~~!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Allison you can't have them all!! She better still be there when I get up on the 26th! LOL


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

The 26th of July??? That means I get to meet you! I will be with Addie from July 20 - Aug 3 for nationals and play time!!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

I wasn't sure how long you were going to be there but remembered you talking about it on the other thread about Nationals.

We will be there July 26 - 29. Staying at City Place Inn & Suites.

It will be great to meet you and Addie!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: See what happens when you post on others Facebook pictur*

Just booked my tickets!!! I am actually going to come home on the 2nd


----------

